# Animation estivale. Jeux de plage...



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

Seriez-vous pour le fait que l'on me rende le droit de bouler rouge ?...
Mais seulement moi, hein!
C'est vrai quoi ; il faut bien reconnaître que j'étais le seul ici à faire un usage juste et raisonné de cet amusant gadget, pas comme certains fous de la gâchette de la Horde©, qui en avaient fait un usage systématique et frénétique, sans aucun discernement (qui rappelons-le est un privilège de l'âge)...

Et puis, en cette période de calme et de doux ronronnement du Bar, ça nous amènerait de beaux posts, véritables dissertations de terminale littéraire sur l'arbitraire, les privilèges, la démocratie communautaire et autres foutaises propres à alimenter la soif de débat de certains...

Alors, on la tente ?... :love:


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Seriez-vous pour le fait que l'on me rende le droit de bouler rouge ?...
> ; il faut bien reconnaître que j'étais le seul ici à faire un usage juste et raisonné
> Alors, on la tente ?... :love:



oui, oui , je le reconnais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> oui, oui , je le reconnais



Pour la peine je te boule vert...


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2010)

parce que tu peux deja bouler rouge  ????? 




merci :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> parce que tu peux deja bouler rouge  ?????



Ce qu'il y a de rassurant avec elle, c'est qu'elle change pas...


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Seriez-vous pour le fait que l'on me rende le droit de bouler rouge ?...
> Mais seulement moi, hein!


Egoïste !

D'autant que si, ainsi que tu l'affirmes :


PATOCHMAN a dit:


> discernement (qui rappelons-le est un privilège de l'âge)...



J'en ai plus que toi


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ce qu'il y a de rassurant avec elle, c'est qu'elle change pas...



pourquoi, il le faut  ?? 

ben sinon oui, j'ai changé :
il n'y a plus   les  couettes mais un palmier ,  pas non plus de 36 mais un 38 , plus de mal au dos du aux talons 11 cm (il faut bien compenser/affiner   le 4 kg de trop ) et tant autre choses mais .....  je te rassure , a part certains détails je reste toujours moi même


----------



## Gronounours (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ce qu'il y a de rassurant avec elle, c'est qu'elle change pas...



Effectivement


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

Elle dit quoi LA carte d'Europe sur les Corses déjà ? Oh un poncif, spa gentil :hein: Mais bon vu que tout le reste est vrai, j'ai quand même un doute... 

Mais bon j'ai voté oui quand même


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2010)

Pas mieux GNN 


Bonne idée Patoch'  D'ailleurs, en parlant de cdb rouges et de privilèges de l'âge, discernement tout çà, je pourrais moi aussi tu crois ?  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Elle dit quoi LA carte d'Europe sur les Corses déjà ? Oh un poncif, spa gentil :hein:



Ah, mais si on donne dans les poncifs...






  



gKatarn a dit:


> ... D'ailleurs, en parlant de cdb rouges et de privilèges de l'âge, discernement tout çà, je pourrais moi aussi tu crois ?  :love:



Toi, oui... :love: 

D'ailleurs, toi aussi tu peux ouvrir ton fil... Grug il a dit qu'on pouvait.
Je voterai pour toi.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2010)

Dans mes bras, mon ami  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors, on la tente ?... :love:



Je dirais même plus : on tente ! :love:


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah, mais si on donne dans les poncifs...



AH LE FOURBE !! 

*JE REVIENDRAIS !!
JE RE VIENDRAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS !!!! *


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2010)

J'ai voté oui.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai voté oui.



T'aurais pu t'abstenir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'aurais pu t'abstenir.



Ben alors, ma 'tite pive ?... On participe pas à la votation ?...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben alors, ma 'tite pive ?... On participe pas à la votation ?...



A bulletin secret.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

Hin hin hin. Je n'ai même pas eu à incendier le Reichtag pour récolter une telle unanimité... Quel agréable début de plébicite. :love: :style:


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2010)

On se croirait en Corée du Nord


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hin hin hin. Je n'ai même pas eu à incendier le Reichtag pour récolter une telle unanimité... Quel agréable début de plébicite. :love: :style:



Oué, mais p'têt que ceux susceptibles de recevoir de futurs CDB rouges n'ont pas oser voter non ? Ce qui fausse l'interprétation des résultats, dignes d'un régime démocratique comme tu en es friand  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

...


----------



## stephaaanie (12 Juin 2010)

Ben moi j'ai mis NON.
Car je suis rebelle et insoumise.





Et aussi parce que je serais vexée comme un poux si le rouge n'était accordé à TOUS les insulaires. Merde alors.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ben moi j'ai mis NON.
> Car je suis rebelle et insoumise.
> 
> 
> ...



Eeeeeeet voilààààààààà! C'était trop beau pour être vrai! 
Va falloir ressortir les crocs de boucher!


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Eeeeeeet voilààààààààà! C'était trop beau pour être vrai!
> Va falloir ressortir les crocs de boucher!



Alors comme ça c'est le petit nom que tu lui a donné hein ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

Hep! Psssst! Steph'!...


----------



## stephaaanie (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hep! Psssst! Steph'!...




Arrête, j'ai peur !

:love:







Et arf arf la carte de Jipété quand même.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2010)

J'ai voté oui, mais uniquement par solidarité.
Normalement on aurait du avoir un troisième choix : "oui, seulement si les autres copains de la cave y ont droit aussi, car ils savent utiliser cet outil pédagogique avec parcimonie et impartialité, comme ils l'ont déjà prouvé par le passé maintes et maintes fois".


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

Oui, mais seulement si tu le fais depuis un iPad - que ça soit aussi douloureux pour toi que pour le con qui reçoit.

Hin hin hin hin hin (rire sadique - ou débile, au choix.)


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah, mais si on donne dans les poncifs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pense a eux aussi


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

Ah je sais plus qui avait fait ces cartes, mais je crois que c'était un mec qui traînait sur le forums des inrocks puis sur mon forum Jamrek, une espèce de gentil connard imbuvable mais parfois fort drôle comme ici d'ailleurs. Mais peut-être je lui attribue ça à tort...


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2010)

et n'oublions pas


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

Ah c'est bon et tellement vrai bien que je sois Bourguignon d'origine :love:
J'arrive pas bien à voir là... la Saône-et-Loire, suis-je dans les dépressifs ou les "on s'en branle" ?

Ouai un peu des 2 de toute façon 

Et c'est vrai que je suis pauvre maintenant


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

Allez vous suicider chez Foxconn.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2010)

et les bretons aussi


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

Elle est moche celles des bretons. 

J'ai pas vu sur une carte qui pointe la Corse avec un gros "terroristes"


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Elle est moche celles des bretons.
> 
> J'ai pas vu sur une carte qui pointe la Corse avec un gros "terroristes"



j'ai sous la mains


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Elle est moche celles des bretons.
> 
> J'ai pas vu sur une carte qui pointe la Corse avec un gros "terroristes"




Mais si, la 1ère que j'ai posté sur l'Europe dans le topic du MBP hanté et celui de la Patoch !


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais si, la 1ère que j'ai posté sur l'Europe dans le topic du MBP hanté et celui de la Patoch !


Ah ça me rassure. :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h16 ----------

Celle ci est mieux. :love:


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

Pas sympa avec les Islandais quand même


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Pas sympa avec les Islandais quand même


OSEF quoi.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2010)

et pour les creusois ?


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

Ah les cons.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ah les cons.



Marseillais ?


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Marseillais ?


Non. Région des voleurs.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2010)

non des désagréables


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

ah nan mais y en a des dizaines en fait !! :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> ah nan mais y en a des dizaines en fait !! :love:



peu être bien que oui, peu être bien que non


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

ben ouaip que c'est dangereux la corse


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> ben ouaip que c'est dangereux la corse



non, c'est d'la bombe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> ben ouaip que c'est dangereux la corse



T'as pas idée... Faut pas venir!


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2010)

Que des homos refoulés en corses, statistiquement c'est impressionnant et ça ne m'étonne guère, toute cette virilité confuse et maladroite


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2010)

ha be non !!!! 

sur la carte les  Pd et les dépressifs séjournent par chez moi !!!:rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> ha be non !!!!
> 
> sur la carte les  Pd et les dépressifs séjournent par chez moi !!!:rateau:


chez moi c'est les putes et les voleurs.


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2010)

De toutes façons, rien que des gens à bouler rouge, même avec discernement.


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

Bientot il va y avoir la carte de france vue par iMacounet . :style:


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Bientot il va y avoir la carte de france vue par iMacounet . :style:



par chez moi tu peux mettre quelques chose de gentil ?  

tu sais , dans le style " jeunes et jolies italiennes perdues dans la profonde campagne alémanique  "


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

Euh, c'est déja prêt.


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2010)

saucisse toi même


----------



## Fìx (12 Juin 2010)




----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> saucisse toi même


Tu veux que je fasse une version hard ? la c'est la soft.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2010)

un 'ricain viens de m'envoyer ça


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> un 'ricain viens de m'envoyer ça


Oh le con 

Dis lui que avec le MacDo c'est des gros. :style:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2010)

Et, à part faire des cartes de France ?


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et, à part faire des cartes de France ?



tout dépend du genre de carte de france  ?


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et, à part faire des cartes de France ?


On s'amuse comme on peut. :style:

Dis Macinside, personne ne t'a envoyé une carte avec les regions de France ou il ya d'la vinasse ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


>



De loin la meilleure carte&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (13 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> De loin la meilleure carte



Il l'avait pas vu!! Chuuuuuuttttt!!!! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et, à part faire des cartes de France ?



Qu'on lui rende ses pitins de boules rouges, murde&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2010)

Ah, enfin un qui a compris


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, enfin un qui a compris



Bah faut pas sortir de Polytechnique pour voir que quand 96 % des sondés répondent positivement à la question posée, la cause est entendue


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah faut pas sortir de Polytechnique pour voir que quand 96 % des sondés répondent positivement à la question posée, la cause est entendue



Ni avoir fait l'Etna !


----------



## iMacounet (14 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> De loin la meilleure carte


Je ne suis pas vulgaire.


----------



## itako (14 Juin 2010)

Oué non mais c'est quoi s'bordel là, vous avez pas bientôt fini avec vos cartes là ! on est sur un sujet sensible et sérieux !

Vous arrivez donc pas à comprendre l'intérêt capital du dis sujet !
Si Patoch réussi à obtenir le boullage rouge, peut-être que nous autres arriverons à l'obtenir aussi de façon progressive !

Tenue et discipline siouplai !


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2010)

*TA GUEULE !!! *

Comme quoi en vert ça passe aussi très bien, vous n'avez vraiment que ça à foutre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> ...vous n'avez vraiment que ça à foutre



Va te faire enfionner le cul...


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Va te faire enfionner le cul...



Pas mieux.


----------



## iMacounet (14 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Va te faire enfionner le cul...


Prends du lubrifiant.


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2010)

Je suis pas contre


----------



## iMacounet (14 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Je suis pas contre




Fais gaffe, j'arrive..


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Fais gaffe, j'arrive..



Nan mais je veux un homme un vrai, pas un gamin


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juin 2010)

:sleep:

finalement... le Bar, c'était vraiment mieux avant... 


(avec les boules rouges surtout  )


----------



## Pamoi (15 Juin 2010)

:sleep:

on pourrait avoir une autre carte de France ??


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> le Bar, c'était vraiment mieux avant


 


Pamoi a dit:


> on pourrait avoir une autre carte de France ??


 
Voilà !

Voilà, voilà, voilà...

Tiens, le temps se r'met au beau.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2010)

Putain j'ai envie de chier et d'étaler mes excréments sur moi, je sais pas si c'est normal, Bobby ? Ponk ? WebO ??? JP ???? :mouais:


----------



## kisbizz (15 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> on pourrait avoir une autre carte de France ??



michelin .fr est ton copain !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Putain j'ai envie de chier et d'étaler mes excréments sur moi, je sais pas si c'est normal, Bobby ? Ponk ? WebO ??? JP ???? :mouais:


 
Bah, si t'arrives à faire une carte de France, qui sait, ça peut intéresser.


----------



## Fìx (15 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, le temps se r'met au beau.



Mouais... bof... :sick:


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2010)

C'est pas cartes des plages mais jeux de plage qu'on a dit&#8230; 



*Waboba Ball : la balle Star de l'été*






Elle est petite (5,6 cm de diamètre), elle est conçue en polyuréthane et en lycra, et elle rebondit partout....Même sur l'eau !
A l'aise en intérieur, en plein air et aux bords de la plage, la Weboba Ball va conquérir les espaces estivaux...
Elle est vendue avec un petit dépliant qui vous explique comment jouer avec elle (en 5 langues).
Les joueurs se placent de 10 à 15 mètres les uns par rapport aux autres et doivent envoyer la balle, qui, après un rebond, doit être rattrapée puis renvoyée et ainsi de suite en marquant des points par tours réalisé...
Le plus drôle, c'est que la balle rebondit un peu partout, ce qui vous offre un espace de jeu grand comme....le Monde !
Avec un terrain pareil, sûr que l'on ne manquera pas de participants !


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> *Waboba Ball : la balle Star de l'été*



Pas assez rouge, mon fils !


----------



## Pamoi (15 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> JPTK a dit:
> 
> 
> > Putain j'ai envie de chier et d'étaler mes excréments sur moi, je sais pas si c'est normal, Bobby ? Ponk ? WebO ??? JP ???? :mouais:
> ...



oh oui !!!!! une cacarte de France !! :rateau:

ok, je sors ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2010)

Bah t'as réussi à faire partir imacounet et hal9000, c'est pas si mal.


----------



## jugnin (16 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bah t'as réussi à faire partir imacounet et hal9000, c'est pas si mal.



Plus qu'à faire pareil avec les autres, et on pourra revenir au sujet.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2010)

[c'est con je sais, mais je peux pas résister]
Mon beau lapin
Roi des forums
Qu'aimeuu ton ramaageuu
[/merde, j'ai pas pu résister]



jugnin a dit:


> Plus qu'à faire pareil avec les autres, et on pourra revenir au sujet.



OK ...


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bah t'as réussi à faire partir imacounet et hal9000, c'est pas si mal.


Non, non, non je suis encore là. 

Et evitez de lui rendre ses boules rouges ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Et evitez de lui rendre ses boules rouges ...



Quelque chose à se reprocher ?


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Quelque chose à se reprocher ?


Non, pourquoi ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2010)

Moi aussi j'ai les boules rouges la nuit, ça rayonne et fait fuir les moustiques même ! :hein:

En plus si je me perds en montagne, on peut me géo-localiser grâce à elles


----------



## stephaaanie (16 Juin 2010)

Une carte ça peut être marrant comme ça à l'improviste, 25 cartes ça devient mais alors très lourd.

Aussi, je change mon vote.
J'annonce un gros *oui* bien rouge qui sera pas dans les stat' mais ça on s'en fout.

Car y'a urgence, il me semble.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2010)

Tu vois, tu deviens raisonnable qd tu veux


----------



## Gronounours (17 Juin 2010)

C'pasqu'elle manquait de recul c'tout


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Oui, mais les animations estivales, c'est tout de même mieux l'été, je trouve.


----------



## Gronounours (17 Juin 2010)

Les coups de boules, c'est un peu comme les coups de boules verts, mais d'une autre couleur. Enfin il me semble.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Des fois, je reçois des coups de boule pour mes posts, mais des fois non.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, mais les animations estivales, c'est tout de même mieux l'été, je trouve.



[YOUTUBE]au47ToxXFS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mado (17 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, mais les animations estivales, c'est tout de même mieux l'été, je trouve.




De toutes façons, l'été c'est comme les CDB rouges, y'en a plus.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

D'ailleurs, l'été dernier, un jour, j'ai eu froid, j'ai mis un pull.
C'était un vendredi, je crois.


----------



## Gronounours (17 Juin 2010)

J'aime bien le vendredi. Il précède toujours le Samedi.

Du coup j'aime bien.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2010)

Oui.

Surtout certains vendredis et certains samedis.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Je pense que si la semaine ne durait que six jours, le vendredi reviendrait plus vite.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2010)

Je suis pour la semaine de trois jours. Ça permettrait de finir la semaine le mercredi qui est un jour béni pour les cinéphiles.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2010)

je suis pour la semaine de 3 jours vendredi-samedi-dimanche


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Si la semaine de trois jours était lundi - mercredi - samedi, il ne serait plus possible de remettre au lendemain, il faudrait attendre au moins le jour suivant et ça poserait des problèmes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2010)

Du coup, il se pourrait que le jour d'après n'ait pas lieu le jour prévu.


----------



## Fìx (17 Juin 2010)

.... et là, on est en plein dans le sujet n'est-ce pas?... Bien plus qu'avec les cartes hein?  (c'est pour être sûr de bien avoir compris... :rose:  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> .... et là, on est en plein dans le sujet n'est-ce pas?... Bien plus qu'avec les cartes hein?  (c'est pour être sûr de bien avoir compris... :rose:  )



Compris qui croyait comprendre.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> .... et là, on est en plein dans le sujet n'est-ce pas?... Bien plus qu'avec les cartes hein?  (c'est pour être sûr de bien avoir compris... :rose:  )


 
Une forme d'aurorisme un peu mutant a envahi le bar.
Comprends qui peut.


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Une forme d'aurorisme un peu mutant a envahi le bar.
> Comprends qui peut.



Exactement comme dans ce film de Besson, Le cinquième élément, et ce commentateur qui n'a de cesse de tout relever d'un _green_, super _green_, hyper _green_. Tellement _green_ que même Bruce Willis le trouve sympa, pardon _green_. Si ça c'est pas un signe


----------



## boodou (17 Juin 2010)

Aujourd'hui était un bon jeudi, un jeudi standard certes, sans grosse surprise, mais sans problème non plus, un jeudi comme tant d'autres, mais qui l'air de rien, sans prétention aucune, va nous amener jusqu'à l'inévitable vendredi de demain, et on ne s'en tire pas si mal finalement.


----------



## itako (17 Juin 2010)

Ca me fait penser que j'aimerais bien tester mes pts de disco en boule rouge un jour ...

Sinon le rouge est une couleur chaude, en distribuer est vilain, le vert est gentil.


----------



## iMacounet (17 Juin 2010)

Oui, oui ! 

Rendez lui pas ses boules ! 




Ca dépend les quelles.


----------



## itako (17 Juin 2010)

Fais gaffe blanche neige, si ça s'trouve je t'en aurais déjà fais croquer quelques unes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Exactement comme dans ce film de Besson, Le cinquième élément, et ce commentateur qui n'a de cesse de tout relever d'un _green_, super _green_, hyper _green_. Tellement _green_ que même Bruce Willis le trouve sympa, pardon _green_. Si ça c'est pas un signe



Un rapport avec le grin-ch ?  :love:


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un rapport avec le grin-ch ?  :love:



Il est suisse l'acteur ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Il est suisse l'acteur ?!



Oui ! :love: C'est un porte-parole de Grinch Peace


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2010)

*La France vue par De Gaulle​*


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui ! :love: C'est un porte-parole de Grinch Peace





Tiens, voilà d'autres porte-paroles


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'pasqu'elle manquait de recul



comment veux-tu comment veux-tu...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2010)

Bon ; alors, maintenant que les teste di cazzi cartophiles sont partis, on peut me les rendre mes ch'tites boulettes à bonheur ?...
29 voix pour, c'est pas mal, non ? 







*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* ​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h36 ----------

Tiens tiens tiens...
Quelle est la petite fiotte qui vient juste de voter non, histoire que ce bon Tonton PATOCH' il ne puisse pas récupérer las bouletas ?... :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> B
> [/COLOR]Tiens tiens tiens...
> Quelle est la petite fiotte qui vient juste de voter non, histoire que ce bon Tonton PATOCH' il ne puisse pas récupérer las bouletas ?... :mouais:



La réponse est dans la question


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2010)

Ah... Un 4e NON au compteur!
Une fronde clandestine semble voir le jour...

D'anciennes victimes en quette de vendetta ?
De bons petits démocrates que les privilèges révulsent ?
Des admiratrices éconduites sans ménagement sur iChat ?
Des réfractaires aux joies simples ?
iMacounet ?

Je me perds en conjectures...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2010)

Des nioubes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Des nioubes


Tiens, c'est vrai ça... J'y avais pas pensé... :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens, c'est vrai ça... J'y avais pas pensé... :mouais:


Poil aux trous d'nez...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens, c'est vrai ça... J'y avais pas pensé... :mouais:



ben ouais.
Tu te laisses aller chéri...


----------



## iMacounet (22 Juin 2010)

C'est moi le 4eme a avoir voté.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Des nioubes





iMacounet a dit:


> C'est moi le 4eme a avoir voté.



Effectivement, c'est même le nioube étalon, qu'on tient là... Certes plus apte à servir d'unité de mesure qu'à la reproduction... 

Ça va, mon Ouin ouin ?... :love:


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juin 2010)

les teste di cazzi cartophiles merdent joyeusement les teste di cazzi boulerougeophiles apparemment. :love:


----------



## iMacounet (22 Juin 2010)

Merci, merci. 



Salaud, j'suis pas une unité de mesure !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> les teste di cazzi cartophiles merdent joyeusement les teste di cazzi boulerougeophiles apparemment. :love:



Certes... Mais testa di cazzu pumataghju tu restes... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Salaud, j'suis pas une unité de mesure !



Je me suis aussi laissé dire que comme étalon...


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2010)

Bien reprenons dans le calme, la sérénité et le respect mutuel, (oh c'est important ça le réseuhpet) on parlait pétanque non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Bien reprenons dans le calme, la sérénité et le respect mutuel, (oh c'est important ça le réseuhpet) on parlait pétanque non ?



Vai a fatti leghje, o sciambulò !


----------



## iMacounet (22 Juin 2010)

Pour les dérapages, j'espère que vous avez des pneus Michelin © 



Je sors. 

:love:


----------



## kisbizz (23 Juin 2010)

le soleil revient enfin .... les boules rouges aussi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> le soleil revient enfin .... les boules rouges aussi ?



Ca dépend.
Patoch' a des coups de soleils ?


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca dépend.
> Patoch' a des coups de soleils ?



Moi je voudrais pouvoir me bouler moi-même, vert ou rouge selon que j'admire ou non ce que je viens de dire. Ca se serait une belle révolution au bar.


:king:


----------



## iMacounet (24 Juin 2010)

Disco ...  Rouge ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Disco ...  Rouge ?


Mon pied ... Au cul ?


----------



## boodou (24 Juin 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Moi je voudrais pouvoir me bouler moi-même


On doit interpréter ça comment ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> On doit interpréter ça comment ?









:style:


----------



## boodou (24 Juin 2010)

Merci.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Merci.



De rien.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2010)

Comme dirait Joke Harry dans Tap Ball : "Il ne manque plus que le socle".


----------



## iMacounet (25 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon pied ... Au cul ?


Non.

R'tourne faire le terroriste dans ta salle de bains.


Yep, j'suis plus là.


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Yep, j'suis plus là.



Si seulement c'était vrai


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juin 2010)

Ah mais nan, attends, c'est hyper rigolo d'écrire des trucs en blanc en mettant un smilie exprès en fin de ligne pour que tout le monde trouve la phrase cachée!
Trop marrant!



Tellement drôle que ça me fait penser à hal9000 tiens.


----------



## boodou (26 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais nan, attends, c'est hyper rigolo d'écrire des trucs en blanc en mettant un smilie exprès en fin de ligne pour que tout le monde trouve la phrase cachée!
> Trop marrant!
> 
> 
> ...




HAL qui ? 
Ah ouais ton ami imaginaire, posé là juste sur ton épaule, que toi seul vois et à qui toi seul s'adresse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Trop marrant!


Oui... Franchement désopilant, ce iMerdouillon ....


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Franchement désopilant, ce iMerdouillon ....


Superbe déformation de mon pseudo. :style:


----------



## boodou (26 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Franchement désopilant, ce iMerdouillon ....





iMacounet a dit:


> Superbe déformation de mon pseudo. :style:



Classe le Patoch', respect.
Il aurait pu aller vers la facilité avec iMacouille-molle, iMacaca, iMacasse-burne, et que sais-je encore ... Mais non, il a su rester sobre, efficace et créatif : iMerdouillon résumant parfaitement la situation.


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Classe le Patoch', respect.
> Il aurait pu aller vers la facilité avec iMacouille-molle, iMacaca, iMacasse-burne, et que sais-je encore ... Mais non, il a su rester sobre, efficace et créatif : iMerdouillon résumant parfaitement la situation.


Je répondrais pas à cette provocation.

:style:


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juin 2010)

Yaaaaaaaa plus personne ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2010)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2010)

en effet, le plafond a bien besoin d'un coup de peinture


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> en effet, le plafond a bien besoin d'un coup de peinture



Vote, au lieu de ramener ta fraise !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vote, au lieu de ramener ta fraise !



rigolo  c'est l'apellation des boules rouges sur ton île


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> rigolo  c'est l'apellation des boules rouges sur ton île



Viens voir par toi même.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Viens voir par toi même.



déjà fait!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> déjà fait!


Bon, ben question boules, il te reste la Grèce, alors... :sleep:


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, ben question boules, il te reste la Grèce, alors... :sleep:



je te suis


----------



## boodou (27 Juin 2010)

Ah ça, pour se tripoter les balloches y a du monde !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> je te suis



Naaaaaan... Passer devant une vieille tante, tu rigooooles 
Tente le coup avec les jeunots qui jouent les beaux sur ce fil, mais fais gaffe, y'a du mineur 
Rien que de cliquer sur "non..." certains ont du en faire sous eux ; la voie est libre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... il faut bien reconnaître que j'étais le seul ici à faire un usage juste et raisonné de cet amusant gadget...



Je constate que cet aspect de ma requête a été bien peu débattu par pas mal de posteurs "cartedegaulophiles" et autres fâcheux pourrisseurs de fils...

Or, on aurait pu s'attendre à ce que certaines "victimes" vinssent ici déverser des trop-plein de remontrances, trop longtemps enfouies, à propos de l'iniquité flagrante de mes boulages taquins !
Fi de tout cela...
Certes, par le passé, je recevais bon nombre de MP baignés de juste haine qui ne me laissaient aucun doute quant à l'efficacité de la frappe rougeâtre que je venais d'opérer... De prompts retours dans mon tableau de bord me laissaient sans ambages parvenir au même diagnostic...

Ce fil peut encore devenir un vibrant carnet de doléances concernant le bien fondé de mon humble demande, au delà des réconfortants résultats du sondage, auquel même un Nicolas S. sous exta ne saurait plus rêver...


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2010)

Le must du du must étant les "retours" (nombreux et variés) du gars de Rennes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Le must du du must étant les "retours" (nombreux et variés) du gars de Rennes...



J'en ai gardé tout un florilège qui fait que ma boite à MP est en passe de déborder  :love:


----------



## Gronounours (12 Juillet 2010)

Du collector aussi. Moi même, sous un ancien pseudo, il est là la dernière chose qu'il me reste : un MP du bon gars Rennais. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2010)

Certes, certes, les garçons... Tout cela nous plonge dans des puits de nostalgie et d'émotion sans fonds, mais revenons-en au propos de ma relance, je vous prie


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes, certes, les garçons... Tout cela nous plonge dans des puits de nostalgie et d'émotion sans fonds, mais revenons-en au propos de ma relance, je vous prie


Oui, ménan, apparemment :



iMacounet a dit:


> Je répondrais pas à cette provocation.
> 
> :style:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> mais revenons-en au propos de ma relance, je vous prie



Relance parfaitement fondée, j'en suis intiment convaincu. Peut-être faut-il t'adresser directement au nouveau *rouge* ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Relance parfaitement fondée, j'en suis intiment convaincu. Peut-être faut-il t'adresser directement au nouveau *rouge* ?



J'ai bien peur que le virus de l'absentéisme le frappe aussi sûrement qu'il a frappé les autres.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2010)

Finalement, _*rouge*_, c'est pas une couleur qui tient dans la durée


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)

N'ayant pas connu les petites boules rouges parce qu'arrivé un peu tard, j'avoue que leur redonner vie ne semble pas idiot, et serait même utile. Et puisque PATOCHMAN semble en avoir utilisé avec parcimonie et justesse par le passé (c'est en tout cas ce qu'il affirme... ), pourquoi ne pas réintroduire ces petites boules en commençant avec quelqu'un sachant les manier habilement ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> N'ayant pas connu les petites boules rouges parce qu'arrivé un peu tard, j'avoue que leur redonner vie ne semble pas idiot, et serait même utile. Et puisque PATOCHMAN semble en avoir utilisé avec parcimonie et justesse par le passé (c'est en tout cas ce qu'il affirme... ), pourquoi ne pas réintroduire ces petites boules en commençant avec quelqu'un sachant les manier habilement ?



Voilààààààààà!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> pourquoi ne pas réintroduire ces petites boules en commençant avec quelqu'un sachant les manier habilement ?



Fais toit plaisir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2010)

Après avoir suivi l'allocution de VOTRE président hier soir, je reviens à nouveau attirer l'attention sur les résultats du sondage qui siège au fronton de ce fil... Mis à part un Jeanfoutre hyper-biliaire qui m'a fait baisser d'un point et quelques dixièmes le quasi plébiscite suit son petit bonhomme de chemin... Et comme j'ai ce matin croisé un sympathique administrateur, dont les talents de modérateur étaient déjà par le passé tout empreints de juste clairvoyance et d'un sens de l'équité hors normes, je garde confiance en la justice de MacG...
Et pour en revenir aux propos du président sus-cité, je ne vous fais pas de vaines promesses mielleuses concernant l'utilisation, certes pour l'instant encore plus qu'hypothétique, que je ferais de feus los Discos rojos si j'en retrouvais l'usage... Il y en aurait pour tout le monde ! Pas de bouclier ; pas de ségrégation induite par le classement au tableau des membres. simples nioubes pénibles ou "Cas cliniques" fraichement émoulu ; l'égalité pour tous, la vraie !

J'ai dit !


----------



## joéstare (13 Juillet 2010)

moi je dis les boules rouges pour tous ou pour personne, habolissons les privileges


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> moi je dis les boules rouges pour tous ou pour personne, habolissons les privileges


*
ET TA CONNERIE !!??!!*


----------



## joéstare (13 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> _*ET TA CONNERIE !!??!!*_


 
déjà je te respecte et je te parle poliment alors tu fais pareil OK sinon je me plein à un modo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> déjà je te respecte et je te parle poliment alors tu fais pareil OK sinon je me plein à un modo



Ooooooh Ouiiiiiii! Fais leeeeeeeeeee! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## joéstare (13 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ooooooh Ouiiiiiii! Fais leeeeeeeeeee! :love: :love: :love:


 
je suis pas une balance mais si tu m'agresse encore je serais obligé de le faire j'espere que tu comprend


----------



## Arlequin (13 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> déjà je te respecte et je te parle poliment



rien que cela c'est déjà une insulte à ton pseudo/avatar

tss tss 

tout se perd ma bonne dame


----------



## joéstare (13 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> rien que cela c'est déjà une insulte à ton pseudo/avatar
> 
> tss tss
> 
> tout se perd ma bonne dame


 
c les medias qui on donné 7 image negative de joeystarr mais dans la vraie vie il est sensible et calme


----------



## Arlequin (13 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> c les medias qui on donné 7 image negative de joeystarr mais dans la vraie vie il est sensible et calme



MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

t'es un bon toi

continue ainsi, tu es parfait


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> t'es un bon toi



Ouais, il est rigolo banafouf


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2010)

*SÉCURITÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ !!!
QUE L'ON ME PASSE CE JEUNE SAUVAGEON AU KARSHER® !!!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2010)

Qu'est-ce qu'il est fort en accord de participe, Zoé !


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2010)

allez, rendez-lui!


----------



## joéstare (13 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *SÉCURITÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ !!!*
> _*QUE L'ON ME PASSE CE JEUNE SAUVAGEON AU KARSHER® !!!*_


 

calme toi ou la prochaine fois que je viens voir mon tonton corse je te trouverai


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> calme toi ou la prochaine fois que je viens voir mon tonton corse je te trouverai



Oh ouiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Fais-leeeeeeeeeee !!! :love:


----------



## joéstare (13 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oh ouiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Fais-leeeeeeeeeee !!! :love:


 
mon tonton il habite dans la montagne alors fait bien attention


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> mon tonton il habite dans la montagne alors fait bien attention



C'est vrai. Il ne faudrait pas l'écraser en bougeant un caillou :modo:


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> mon tonton il habite dans la montagne alors fait bien attention


Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiis ramène le que l'on rigole. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juillet 2010)

Ah,  on en tient un nouveau ? :love:


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiis ramène le que l'on rigole. :love:


 
mon tonton il conait rien a internet il regle tout a main nu ok ?


----------



## iMacounet (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> mon tonton il conait rien a internet il regle tout a main nu ok ?


Ramène une bouteille de Ricard.


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

ha beurk :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2010)

*ALLEZ ALLEZ ALLEZ !!!
FAUT VOTER NOMBREEEEUX !!!*


----------



## Gronounours (20 Juillet 2010)

Malheureusement c'est déjà mon tonton, et on peut pas en recoller un tit coup


----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Malheureusement c'est déjà mon tonton, et on peut pas en recoller un tit coup


A moins d'utiliser un double pseudo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2010)

Et hop ! Encore une petite progression... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2010)

*VOTEZ !:love: VOTEZ !:love: VOTEZ !*:love:​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *VOTEZ !:love: VOTEZ !:love: VOTEZ !*:love:​



*YEAH !* :love: 

*YEAH !* :love: 

*YEEEEEEEEAH !!!* :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2010)

Hop, voilà... Je passe faire mon petit tour du jour et que vois-je ?... Le score a encore grimpé... :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h24 ----------

Ah, tiens... Les 2BeRoots ont voté ?....


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2010)

:style:*VOTEZ ! ON VOUS LES RENDRA !*:style:​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2010)

Bon, même après quelques jours d'absence, ça reste pas si mal... On s'maintient, on s'maintient... :style:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2010)

On peut voter deux fois ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> On peut voter deux fois ?


Si tes nouveaux super pouvoirs te le permettent, fais-toi plaisir...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2010)

Ben non malheureusement... à moins de créer un double-pseudo, c'est la mode  :love:


----------



## Fìx (29 Juillet 2010)

(chier, plus de place dans me sign' pour le mettre! :rateau: )​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

Ce système de boules vertes sans son pendant rouge est une ânerie !

Le système du petit message en réaction à un post donné sans plomber les fils, très bien, c'est bien pratique.

Mais cette espèce de JacquesMartinisme qui veut que tout le monde aime tout le monde et lui mette systématiquement un 10, c'est totalement niais et ridicule.

Soit on rétablit le rouge, soit on supprime aussi le vert (ou au moins ce système de point qui n'engendre souvent que l'autocongratulation complaisante de groupes constitués.)

Et, si dans le rétablissement du rouge, c'est la "force" de certains grands ancien qui vous fait peur parce qu'ils pourraient terroriser les nouveau quand ils n'aiment pas leurs messages, qu'on abolisse ce système de point ou égalise tout le monde à +1/-1, qu'on puisse au moins s'amuser un peu au ping-pong !

Allez, quoi, merde !

*En attendant, je fais la grève des boules, et j'appelle tout le monde à en faire autant.*


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *En attendant, je fais la grève des boules, et j'appelle tout le monde à en faire autant.*



C'était donc ça cet air tout engorgé hier...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

Me demandais quel serait le premier niquedouille à saisir la perche...
Hé hé hé.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Me demandais quel serait le premier niquedouille à saisir la perche...
> Hé hé hé.



Heu...
Pour ce qui est de te saisir la perche, je passe mon tour


----------



## Romuald (30 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ce système de boules vertes sans son pendant rouge est une ânerie !
> 
> etc. etc.



J'te boulerai bien vert pour cette excellente idée, mais vbull y veut pas.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> J'te boulerai bien vert pour cette excellente idée, mais vbull y veut pas.


 
Justement, toi aussi fais la grève !
Ils seront obligeés d'aller recruter des posteurs dans les ex-pays de l'est pour bouler à notre place !


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ce système de boules vertes sans son pendant rouge est une ânerie !
> [&#8230;]
> *En attendant, je fais la grève des boules, et j'appelle tout le monde à en faire autant.*


J'ai l'impression que cela fait un moment que certains ont commencé la grève&#8230;


Romuald a dit:


> J'te boulerai bien vert pour cette excellente idée, mais vbull y veut pas.


Qu'est-ce que je disais !
Les plus vicieux d'entre eux te disent que c'est la faute de vBull&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (30 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je disais !
> Les plus vicieux d'entre eux te disent que c'est la faute de vBull&#8230;



*RENDEZ NOUS LES ROUGES !!*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Les plus vicieux d'entre eux te disent que c'est la faute de vBull


 
Alors que nous savons bien que tout ça, en fait, c'est la faute à jp !


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *En attendant, je fais la grève des boules, et j'appelle tout le monde à en faire autant.*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

Mouhahahahaha !
Je le ressortirais, celui-là, tiens.
(je peux récupérer l'image ?)


----------



## boodou (30 Juillet 2010)

*Et j'vis comme une boule de flipper
Qui roule
Avec les oreillers du cur
En boule
Et j'vis comme une boule de flipper
Qui roule
Voilier si t'as pas de skipper
Tu coules
J'lis des romans fleuve
Il faut qu'j'oublie pour être toute neuve
Les souvenirs c'est du poison
Au goût citron
J'rêve à des endroits
Que j'me dessine du bout des doigts
Sur les miroirs de mon studio
Pas d'histoire, pas d'photo
*


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mouhahahahaha !
> Je le ressortirais, celui-là, tiens.
> (je peux récupérer l'image ?)



clic droit 

(no soucy, c'est fait pour)


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...grève des boules...



çà s'est mal passé la _task force de la mort_ ? Y a pas eu de _couiquouine_ ?


----------



## da capo (30 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *En attendant, je fais la grève des boules*



Pauvre madame Ponk

Elle n'y est pour rien pourtant !


----------



## naas (31 Juillet 2010)

Bon alors messieurs les gras du nom, rendez nous les cdp rouges enfin 
(j'ai nouvoul dans le fil google earth qui mérite mon premier :love: )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> Bon alors messieurs les gras du nom, rendez nous les cdp rouges enfin



... Surtout que depuis le 12 juin, il me semble bien que les résultats soient demeurés assez parlants  :style:


----------



## Gronounours (2 Août 2010)

Et question demeurés, c'est pas c'qui manque.
Hein Bobby ?


----------



## naas (3 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Surtout que depuis le 12 juin, il me semble bien que les résultats soient demeurés assez parlants  :style:


et les verts boulent rougeux ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> et les verts boulent rougeux ?



Sorry Sir, but I don't speak Mongolish...


----------



## Gronounours (4 Août 2010)

Et pendant ce temps, ca grimpe gentiment&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps, ca grimpe gentiment



Tranquillou, Billou :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2010)

Et dire que les membres du gouvernement prennent des vacances pour geler leur chute dans les sondages...  :style:


[EDITH] Tiens... Un aigri vient de frapper dans l'ombre...


----------



## Gronounours (5 Août 2010)

T'aurais du mettre les votes du sondage public comme ça on aurait pu cassouler


----------



## naas (5 Août 2010)

Je parie qu'une bande de bisounours est passée par la pour honteusement mettre 19 bulletins dans l'urne


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> Je parie qu'une bande de bisounours est passée par la pour honteusement mettre 19 bulletins dans l'urne


 
Fraude ? Bourrage d'urnes ? 
Quand c'est un corse qui tient le bureau de votes, faut pas s'en étonner plus que ça non plus...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Fraude ? Bourrage d'urnes ?
> Quand c'est un corse qui tient le bureau de votes, faut pas s'en étonner plus que ça non plus...



Les Corses t'emmerdent, au détail, en demi-gros et en gros ; toi et tes clichés de Gaulois moyen... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bourrage d'urnes ?


 
Bourrage diurne, bourrage nocturne, bourrage à toute heure du jour et de la nuit, classique ou de fantaisie, tout rythme, toute cadence, même quand ça se corse, demandez le programme !


----------



## naas (5 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les Corses t'emmerdent, au détail, en demi-gros et en gros ; toi et tes clichés de Gaulois moyen... :style:



mérite un cdb rouge le hal 9000


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> mérite un cdb rouge le hal 9000


 
20 personnes ici ne partagent pas ton avis


----------



## Craquounette (5 Août 2010)

Je crains que nous pourrions sortir nos double / triple pseudo et voter pour le retour des Boules Rouges pour Tonton, et que cela ne change rien.

Les têtes bien pensantes de la direction, les pisse-froid ont bien trop peur du résultat! Rendez-vous compte : les tableaux de bord à nouveau déformés,  des boules rouges communistes qui fleurissent à gauche et à droite, l'amour-propre de certains touché (Mais pourquoi n'ai-je pas droit à mon coup de boule rouge de Tonton?!) 

Et oui Messieurs! C'est bien pour ça que la direction ne veut pas de ces petites boules rouges!
Etre boulé rouge par The Tonton deviendrait une fierté! Que dis-je!!! un GRAAL! Si peu en seront distribué que cela en deviendrait un honneur!

- J'ai eu mon coup de boule Rouge dello zio! Et toi ?
- Non...
- Que veux-tu... Tu n'es pas à la hauteur mon petit....

Etre boulé rouge par Tonton... Ce serait un fantasme! 

Messieurs, en rendant son arme préférée à mon cher et adoré Tonton, vous feriez une bonne action, non seulement pour les nerfs de Pépette, mais également pour le forum.
Vous augmenteriez la qualité des fils : les posteurs sortiraient leurs pouces de leur fion pour pondre plus de 2 lignes cohérentes! Ils passeraient des nuits entières à composer,
lire, corriger, relire, créer, imaginer....

Allez un effort Messieurs! Pour une fois, réfléchissez avec votre tête et ayez les couilles d'assumer!


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2010)

Ah qu'en termes choisis cette prose fut écrite !

Si avec ça Onc' Patoch' n'obtient pas satisfaction c'est à déséperer. Mais je m'interroge : les rouges et les noirs sont-ils plus sensibles aux charmes et arguments des unes ou a ceux des uns ?


----------



## naas (5 Août 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> 20 personnes ici ne partagent pas ton avis



51 le mien :style:

dis donc 20 sur 20 votants cela veut dire que tu n'as pas voté et tu oses donner ton avis 'spice de malotrou


----------



## itako (5 Août 2010)

C'est pas équitable 

Encore un coup du firewall


----------



## Craquounette (5 Août 2010)

Dites donc ça vous trouerait le fion d'en revenir aux fondamentaux et de lutter de façon correcte pour le retour des petites boules rouges ? 

Rome ne s'est pas faite en un jour, et le retour de ces fruits rouges ne tombera pas du ciel si personne n'y met du sien.

Je ne sais pas, servez-vous de votre neurone, essayez d'argumenter et pondez un post à peu près correct... Serait-ce dans vos cordes ? 



> Mais je m'interroge : les rouges et les noirs sont-ils plus sensibles aux charmes et arguments des unes ou a ceux des uns ?



Pour les noirs, je ne sais pas... Pour les rouges, je pense être trop âgée


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2010)

*Votez et vous gagnerez peut-être un autocollant Apple fabriqué en édition limitée ***** et un agenda signé****. Le gagnant sera tiré au sort !
***dessiné par Ponk**
****signé par celui qui voudra**
*​


----------



## itako (5 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> *Post impeccable*





Craquounette a dit:


> *Toujours un modèle du genre*




Mes nièces (les vraies) sont encore bien trop jeunes pour t'arriver à la cheville (de tes bottes) ;  mais je travaille ferme pour qu'un jour béni elles te ressemblent... :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h52 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> 20 personnes ici ne partagent pas ton avis



De pauvres eunuques inconsistants qui ne sont même pas venus un tant soit peu étayer leur giclée furtive ... :sick:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Août 2010)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: ... 

Gratt gratt gratt...
...
Sniiiiiiiiiiiiiff...
...
Hmmmmm! :love:


Encore une belle journée qui sent la... La... La victoire ! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

Bah alors Papi, t'as encore allumé du touriste ?


----------



## 'chon (6 Août 2010)

Ça, par contre..

ça me démange tellement, putain que ça doit être bon!!

(s'il n'y a pas assez de rouge, y'a pas plus de vert)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Août 2010)

'chon a dit:


> ça me démange tellement, putain que ça doit être bon!!



Coquine, va ! :love:


----------



## 'chon (6 Août 2010)

certes tous les coups sont permis dès lors que..   là, moi j'ai plutôt envie de les donner


----------



## iMacounet (7 Août 2010)

Chi'chon.


----------



## Gronounours (7 Août 2010)

Et hop ca regrimpe dans les sondages :style:


----------



## Arlequin (7 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et hop ca regrimpe dans les sondages :style:



il n'empêche ... 75 têtes de pipes sur 189164             , c'est pas folichon .... 

tonton patoch aurait bien besoin d'une bonne campagne de pub ...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Août 2010)

Oui mais sur les 189.164, combien fréquentent le bar ?


----------



## iMacounet (7 Août 2010)

Ben dis donc papy corse il a plus trop de succès.


----------



## naas (7 Août 2010)

Mossieur encore aurait il fallu que vous sachiasse que l'on ne juge qu'un sondage qu'a ses sondés. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h40 ----------

Et non pas un bondage s'il est bondé


----------



## Craquounette (8 Août 2010)

Monsieur Patochman, Tonton, Patoch', lo zio della Corsica ou quel que soit le doux nom dont vous l'affubliez n'a point besoin de pub et encore moins de "succès". Il s'en tamponne le coquillard comme de l'an 40 (quoi que si cela se trouve l'an 40 l'intéresse bien plus.). Ce qu'il veut, je crois pouvoir le dire sans trop me tromper, ce sont des post de qualité, des post qui vibrent, qui ont du corps, qui vous font remonter le slip par leur acidité, crépir votre écran par leur drôlerie ou salacité etc... Vous savez un post qui n'est pas vide, qui vous donne envie de répondre autre chose que 4 smiley  ou 3 onomatopées, mais ça, ça c'est un poil plus compliqué hein! Il faut se tripoter autre chose que la nouille! Essayer donc le tripotage de neurone (je laisse neurone au singulier, c'est voulu)! Et si vous ne vous en sentez pas capable, et bien, n'écrivez rien! Donc voilà ça, c'est pour vous posteurs alpha, beta et autres...

Pour vous Messieurs de la haute Komandatür, n'avez-vous donc point compris que Patoch' ne demande pas le retour des coups de boule Rouge uniquement pour son propre petit plaisir personnel mais surtout pour tenter de ne pas laisser sombrer ce forum dans les abîmes ?... Enfin bon, Il est à croire que ces forum vous importent peu alors qu'ils sont quand même la porte d'entrée de la plupart des lecteurs... Mais bon, ceci est encore une autre histoire... 

Rendez-lui ses p'tites boules rouges, c'est bientôt Noël!


----------



## giga64 (8 Août 2010)

On m'a boulé rouge deux fois. La première c'était une erreur, la deuxième c'était Tonton... Faut-il en dire plus ? Rendez-nous les rouges - au moins au Bar et dans Forums d'expression


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Août 2010)

Ben depuis la fin du rouge j'viens presque plus. Ben ouai, c'est quoi l'interêt si y'a plus les guerres de cassoulet avec la horde ? :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (8 Août 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui mais sur les 189.164, combien fréquentent le bar ?



pas assez
ou trop
ça dépend des points de vues 

d'où la nécessité d'une campagne hors bar


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Monsieur Patochman, Tonton, Patoch', lo zio della Corsica ou quel que soit le doux nom dont vous l'affubliez n'a point besoin de pub et encore moins de "succès". Il s'en tamponne le coquillard comme de l'an 40 (quoi que si cela se trouve l'an 40 l'intéresse bien plus.). Ce qu'il veut, je crois pouvoir le dire sans trop me tromper, ce sont des post de qualité, des post qui vibrent, qui ont du corps, qui vous font remonter le slip par leur acidité, crépir votre écran par leur drôlerie ou salacité etc... Vous savez un post qui n'est pas vide, qui vous donne envie de répondre autre chose que 4 smiley  ou 3 onomatopées, mais ça, ça c'est un poil plus compliqué hein! Il faut se tripoter autre chose que la nouille! Essayer donc le tripotage de neurone (je laisse neurone au singulier, c'est voulu)! Et si vous ne vous en sentez pas capable, et bien, n'écrivez rien! Donc voilà ça, c'est pour vous posteurs alpha, beta et autres...
> 
> Pour vous Messieurs de la haute Komandatür, n'avez-vous donc point compris que Patoch' ne demande pas le retour des coups de boule Rouge uniquement pour son propre petit plaisir personnel mais surtout pour tenter de ne pas laisser sombrer ce forum dans les abîmes ?... Enfin bon, Il est à croire que ces forum vous importent peu alors qu'ils sont quand même la porte d'entrée de la plupart des lecteurs... Mais bon, ceci est encore une autre histoire...
> 
> Rendez-lui ses p'tites boules rouges, c'est bientôt Noël!



Tu sais que comme directrice de campagne tu es une vraie bombe, toi ?... :love: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------




giga64 a dit:


> On m'a boulé rouge deux fois. La première c'était une erreur, *la deuxième c'était Tonton...*



... Et si j'ai bonne mémoire, je ne t'ai pas vu couiner à l'injustice et au harcèlement, non ?... 

Des coups de rouge, on en a tous ramassé, à la pelle, par périodes... Amusant baromètre que c'était. Dans certains cas, je me rappelle même avoir pris un vif plaisir à lire les commentaires haineux qui les accompagnaient, d'avoir éclaté d'un grand rire bête et salvateur, d'avoir même repensé et remis en question certaines de mes interventions... Dans tous les cas, j'ai toujours pris la chose avec la distance nécessaire ou riposté avec la joie féroce du gamin (que je fus) qui place un pétard Mammouth® dans ta boite aux lettres ou devant ta porte (Que de souvenirs d'enfance :love... Une seule chose me faisait et me fait encore réfléchir, c'est que les victimes à répétition de la chose ne puissent pas se demander par moments pourquoi elles étaient capable de faire l'unanimité en s'attirant une avalanche de ces petites choses vexantes, pas seulement de la Horde©, dont on serait parfois trop prompt à penser qu'elle en faisait systématiquement un usage concerté dans le seul but de harceler de pauvres posteurs candides, mais de nombre d'autres posteurs non affiliés à ce gang de fâcheux sectaires et hystériques... Mais je rencontre le même phénomène sur le pas même de ma porte, à l'image de mon voisin qui ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi je l'ignore royalement, pourquoi bon nombre d'artisans, plombiers, entrepreneurs de travaux, de facteurs, de simples visiteurs, venus sur la propriété pour telle ou telle autre raison, ont été saisis d'une impérieuse envie de lui "bomber la courge" après une courte période d'échanges verbaux ; mais se sont fort heureusement retenus ; sauf que l'autre nabot a très bien senti à chaque fois qu'il était passé à un cheveux du trauma... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h58 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Chi'chon.



Ta verve épistolaire, littéraire et argumentaire force décidément le respect...


----------



## JPTK (8 Août 2010)

ah les pétards mamouth....  Ça se vend même plus... on trouve que des Tiger, même pas des bisons. Mais je crois que c'est pas plus mal


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> ah les pétards mamouth....



Toi aussi tu as abusé de la chose ?... :love:

Tu as déjà "dynamité" des tas de merdes de clebs devant la porte d'entrée d'un voisin ?... Crépi moucheté et odorant assuré...  :style:


----------



## JPTK (8 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi aussi tu as abusé de la chose ?... :love:
> 
> Tu as déjà "dynamité" des tas de merdes de clebs devant la porte d'entrée d'un voisin ?... Crépi moucheté et odorant assuré...  :style:



Ah bah tout mon enfance quoi :love:
Moi c'était plutôt les bouses de vache 
Ou encore les boites de conserve qui partaient très haut dans le ciel ! 
Sinon il y avait aussi le bazooka en PVC avec une patate au bout :rateau:

Et pour finir feu la boite aux lettres des voisins que mes parents n'aimaient pas (ça stimule), elle fût de forme rectangulaire avec des petites fenêtres en plastique, puis ronde sans fenêtres... je vois encore la grosse voisine blonde hurlant par la fenêtre, pendant que son mari me grondait, qu'il y avait en plus la déclaration d'impôts dans la boite ce jour là (pas de bol...), elle la secouait par la fenêtre et on pouvait voir des lambeaux noir se décrocher de la feuille :love:


----------



## Romuald (8 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi aussi tu as abusé de la chose ?... :love:
> 
> Tu as déjà "dynamité" des tas de merdes de clebs devant la porte d'entrée d'un voisin ?... Crépi moucheté et odorant assuré...  :style:



D'autres ont fait mieux (sauter le premier texte 'lapin à la moutarde' et se rendre au second )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> ...
> 
> Et pour finir feu la boite aux lettres des voisins que mes parents n'aimaient pas (ça stimule), elle fût de forme rectangulaire avec des petites fenêtres en plastique, puis ronde sans fenêtres... je vois encore la grosse voisine blonde hurlant par la fenêtre, pendant que son mari me grondait, qu'il y avait en plus la déclaration d'impôts dans la boite ce jour là (pas de bol...), elle la secouait par la fenêtre et on pouvait voir des lambeaux noir se décrocher de la feuille :love:




Dans mes bras !!! :love:



Et vote pour moi, Ducon!


----------



## JPTK (8 Août 2010)

déjà fait 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> D'autres ont fait mieux (sauter le premier texte 'lapin à la moutarde' et se rendre au second )




Vu la taille du pétard en question, et celle du rectum d'un chat, j'ai un gros doute sur la véracité de cette histoire, même avec un bon lubrifiant il aurait fallu avoir des gants en kevlar et une certaine force et dextérité je pense :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Vu la taille du pétard en question, et celle du rectum d'un chat, j'ai un gros doute sur la véracité de cette histoire, même avec un bon lubrifiant il aurait fallu avoir des gants en kevlar et une certaine force et dextérité je pense :rateau:



J'en suis arrivé aux mêmes conclusions, connaissant mon chat... :style:


----------



## JPTK (8 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'en suis arrivé aux mêmes conclusions, connaissant mon chat... :style:



Une chatte encore je veux bien...


----------



## 'chon (8 Août 2010)

Le chat faut l'entourer de chatterton d'abord!     Enfin, à ce qu'il paraît.. 
(à moins que je me trompe d'histoire.. :rose


----------



## bokeh (8 Août 2010)

Bien bien, j'ai voté 

Dites-donc, la barre de résultat pour le _oui_ elle est *rouge*... C't'un signe, non ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

Sans liberté de blâmer, il n'est point d'éloge flatteur - disait l'autre.

Sans possibilité d'en déchoir, il n'est point de réputation qui tienne - ajouterais-je.

Sans boules rouges, les vertes sont de la vaine branlette à plusieurs - pourra-t-on conclure.






Tiens, du coup, j'ai enfreint une de mes règles, j'ai répondu au sondage.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Août 2010)

et du coup tu as loupé l'occasion de poster ici


----------



## jugnin (11 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sans liberté de blâmer, il n'est point d'éloge flatteur - disait l'autre.
> 
> Sans possibilité d'en déchoir, il n'est point de réputation qui tienne - ajouterais-je.
> 
> Sans boules rouges, les vertes sont de la vaine branlette à plusieurs - pourra-t-on conclure.



C'est beau comme du Ponk. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Des coups de rouge, on en a tous ramassé, à la pelle, par périodes...


 
Bah non - je n'en ai jamais reçu beaucoup* - Quatre en tout, je crois - une conséquence de mon effroyable consensussitude dégoulinante, sans doute.
Hé hé.
(Et j'en ai donné encore moins)

C'est vexant sur le coup (et encore, ça dépend de qui ça vient), mais bon, ce n'est pas grave !
C'est ça, moi, qui me cloue : l'importance que certains y accordent, comme si leur vie allait s'arrêter parce qu'ils ont reçu du rouge au bar MacG...

C'est quoi, dans une vie, l'importance de sa réputation au bar MacG ?
Sérieux...
Surtout que, avec ou sans boules rouges, les réputations se font quand même.
Alors...






* En tant que PonkHead...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

**** AVIS A LA MODERATION*** AVIS A LA MODERATION *** AVIS A LA MODERATION ****​ 
Vouloir donner son avis est un réflexe assez humain.
Le "j'aime/j'aime pas" - le petit clin d'oeil en passant.
Pas pour engager forcément une discussion, genre par MP, hein ? Juste le petit coucou en passant - positif ou négatif.​ 
Or, ne disposer que du boulage vert fait que la partie "j'aime pas" de ce reflexe ô combien compréhensible, n'a plus que le post pollueur de fil pour s'exprimer.
Hé oui...​ 
DONC
*La suppression des cdb rouges est un encouragement à la pollution de fil !*
(CQFD)​ 
DONC (one more time)
*Une modération efficace, intelligente et attentive au bien être des membres à travers des fils de qualité, se devrait de rétablir immédiateme**nt ce digne régulateur des passions humaines !*
(CQFD aussi)​


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2010)

Ouais.

Surtout que c'est rigolo.


----------



## Chang (11 Août 2010)

C'est vrai qu'à force de verbiage alambiqué, on en oubliait l'essentiel ...

_*Coup'd'ball rouge rocks !!!!!!!!*_


----------



## da capo (11 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Seriez-vous pour le fait que l'on *me* rende le droit de bouler rouge ?...
> *Mais seulement moi, hein!*





PonkHead a dit:


> Sans liberté de blâmer, il n'est point d'éloge flatteur - disait l'autre.



Ne me dites pas que vous aviez oublié que ce sondage ne vaut que pour PATOCHMAN.

Non



Si ?










:sleep:


et si j'allais me coucher.
trop d'émotions m'auront vraiment fatigué.


----------



## naas (11 Août 2010)

je n'oublie rien :style:  

je propose un feu tricolore en remplacement.
du vert au rouge en passant par l'orange 

ou bien la formule footbalistique du carton jaune puis rouge, laissons l'herbe verte pour les moutons.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Ne me dites pas que vous aviez oublié que ce sondage ne vaut que pour PATOCHMAN.
> 
> Non&#8230;



Merci de le rappeler.
Ils auraient tous pu ouvrir leur fil avec leur sondage à eux, en fait ; mais non... Ils sont tous venus ici amalgamer leurs revendications communautaristes...

M'enfin, tant qu'une majorité continue à voter pour ma pomme... :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2010)

Allez, hop ! Un p'tit chant de gardes rouges... :style:


* &#1042;&#1072;&#1088;&#1096;&#1072;&#1074;&#1103;&#1085;&#1082;&#1072;



&#1042;&#1080;&#1093;&#1088;&#1080; &#1074;&#1088;&#1072;&#1078;&#1076;&#1077;&#1073;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1074;&#1077;&#1102;&#1090; &#1085;&#1072;&#1076; &#1085;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;,
&#1058;&#1077;&#1084;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1089;&#1080;&#1083;&#1099; &#1085;&#1072;&#1089; &#1079;&#1083;&#1086;&#1073;&#1085;&#1086; &#1075;&#1085;&#1077;&#1090;&#1091;&#1090;.
&#1042; &#1073;&#1086;&#1081; &#1088;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1081; &#1084;&#1099; &#1074;&#1089;&#1090;&#1091;&#1087;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1089; &#1074;&#1088;&#1072;&#1075;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;,
&#1053;&#1072;&#1089; &#1077;&#1097;&#1077; &#1089;&#1091;&#1076;&#1100;&#1073;&#1099; &#1073;&#1077;&#1079;&#1074;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1078;&#1076;&#1091;&#1090;.

&#1053;&#1086; &#1084;&#1099; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1099;&#1084;&#1077;&#1084; &#1075;&#1086;&#1088;&#1076;&#1086; &#1080; &#1089;&#1084;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;
&#1047;&#1085;&#1072;&#1084;&#1103; &#1073;&#1086;&#1088;&#1100;&#1073;&#1099; &#1079;&#1072; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1077; &#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;,
&#1047;&#1085;&#1072;&#1084;&#1103; &#1074;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081; &#1073;&#1086;&#1088;&#1100;&#1073;&#1099; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1093; &#1085;&#1072;&#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1074;
&#1047;&#1072; &#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1096;&#1080;&#1081; &#1084;&#1080;&#1088;, &#1079;&#1072; &#1089;&#1074;&#1103;&#1090;&#1091;&#1102; &#1089;&#1074;&#1086;&#1073;&#1086;&#1076;&#1091;.

&#1053;&#1072; &#1073;&#1086;&#1081; &#1082;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1074;&#1099;&#1081;,
&#1089;&#1074;&#1103;&#1090;&#1086;&#1081; &#1080; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1099;&#1081;
&#1052;&#1072;&#1088;&#1096;, &#1084;&#1072;&#1088;&#1096; &#1074;&#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;,
&#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080;&#1081; &#1085;&#1072;&#1088;&#1086;&#1076;.


&#1052;&#1088;&#1105;&#1090; &#1074; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1080; &#1076;&#1085;&#1080; &#1089; &#1075;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1091;&#1093;&#1080; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080;&#1081;,
&#1057;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077;&#1084; &#1083;&#1080; &#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1103; &#1084;&#1099; &#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1095;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;?
&#1053;&#1072;&#1096;&#1080;&#1093; &#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1074;&#1080;&#1078;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074; &#1102;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1086;&#1095;&#1080;
&#1052;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077;&#1090; &#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076; &#1101;&#1096;&#1072;&#1092;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072; &#1087;&#1091;&#1075;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;?

&#1042; &#1073;&#1080;&#1090;&#1074;&#1077; &#1074;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081; &#1085;&#1077; &#1089;&#1075;&#1080;&#1085;&#1091;&#1090; &#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1077;&#1076;&#1085;&#1086;
&#1055;&#1072;&#1074;&#1096;&#1080;&#1077; &#1089; &#1095;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100;&#1102; &#1074;&#1086; &#1080;&#1084;&#1103; &#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1081;
&#1048;&#1093; &#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1072; &#1089; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1081; &#1087;&#1077;&#1089;&#1085;&#1077;&#1081; &#1087;&#1086;&#1073;&#1077;&#1076;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081;.
&#1057;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1091;&#1090; &#1089;&#1074;&#1103;&#1097;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099; &#1084;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072;&#1084; &#1083;&#1102;&#1076;&#1077;&#1081;.

&#1053;&#1072; &#1073;&#1086;&#1081; &#1082;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1074;&#1099;&#1081;,
&#1089;&#1074;&#1103;&#1090;&#1086;&#1081; &#1080; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1099;&#1081;
&#1052;&#1072;&#1088;&#1096;, &#1084;&#1072;&#1088;&#1096; &#1074;&#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;,
&#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080;&#1081; &#1085;&#1072;&#1088;&#1086;&#1076;.


&#1053;&#1072;&#1084; &#1085;&#1077;&#1085;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1085;&#1099; &#1090;&#1080;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074; &#1082;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1085;&#1099;
&#1062;&#1077;&#1087;&#1080; &#1085;&#1072;&#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;-&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1094;&#1072; &#1084;&#1099; &#1095;&#1090;&#1080;&#1084;
&#1050;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1100;&#1102; &#1085;&#1072;&#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1079;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;&#1090;&#1099;&#1077; &#1090;&#1088;&#1086;&#1085;&#1099;,
&#1050;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1100;&#1102; &#1084;&#1099; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1080;&#1093; &#1074;&#1088;&#1072;&#1075;&#1086;&#1074; &#1086;&#1073;&#1072;&#1075;&#1088;&#1080;&#1084;!

&#1057;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1090;&#1100; &#1073;&#1077;&#1079;&#1087;&#1086;&#1097;&#1072;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1084; &#1089;&#1091;&#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1084;!
&#1042;&#1089;&#1077;&#1084; &#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1084; &#1090;&#1088;&#1091;&#1076;&#1103;&#1097;&#1080;&#1093;&#1089;&#1103; &#1084;&#1072;&#1089;&#1089;!
&#1052;&#1097;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;&#1077; &#1080; &#1089;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1084; &#1094;&#1072;&#1088;&#1103;&#1084;-&#1087;&#1083;&#1091;&#1090;&#1086;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1084;!
&#1041;&#1083;&#1080;&#1079;&#1086;&#1082; &#1087;&#1086;&#1073;&#1077;&#1076;&#1099; &#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1078;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1095;&#1072;&#1089;.

&#1053;&#1072; &#1073;&#1086;&#1081; &#1082;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1074;&#1099;&#1081;,
&#1089;&#1074;&#1103;&#1090;&#1086;&#1081; &#1080; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1099;&#1081;
&#1052;&#1072;&#1088;&#1096;, &#1084;&#1072;&#1088;&#1096; &#1074;&#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;,
&#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080;&#1081; &#1085;&#1072;&#1088;&#1086;&#1076;.*


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Août 2010)

Les fumées moscovites auraient-elles atteint la Corse ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Les fumées moscovites auraient-elles atteint la Corse ?


Figure-toi que les giovannali ont inventé le communisme en Corse il y a fort longtemps ; avant d'être massacrés par les Franciscains...


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2010)

Des gens bien, ces Franciscains... :style:


----------



## Chang (15 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *&#1042;&#1072;&#1088;&#1096;&#1072;&#1074;&#1103;&#1085;&#1082;&#1072;
> 
> &#1042;&#1080;&#1093;&#1088;&#1080; &#1074;&#1088;&#1072;&#1078;&#1076;&#1077;&#1073;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1074;&#1077;&#1102;&#1090; &#1085;&#1072;&#1076; &#1085;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;,
> &#1058;&#1077;&#1084;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1089;&#1080;&#1083;&#1099; &#1085;&#1072;&#1089; &#1079;&#1083;&#1086;&#1073;&#1085;&#1086; &#1075;&#1085;&#1077;&#1090;&#1091;&#1090;.
> ...



Qu'est ce que c'est que ce chinois ... !? Comprends rien ... :mouais: ...


----------



## naas (15 Août 2010)

C'est une ruzze


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2010)

Tiens, c'est marrant... J'ai une pub avec des lapins crétins en bas de cette page.

Je les aime bien, moi, les lapins crétins... :style: :love:

[EDITH] Meeeerde ! Ils sont partis, là c'est une pub pour un iPhone de merde...   


*RENDEZ-MOI LES LAPINS CRÉTIIIIIIINS !!! *


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

jugnin est parti déjeuner.
Si je le vois, je lui dis que tu le cherches.


----------



## jugnin (16 Août 2010)

Crétin !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2010)

Lapin !


----------



## Arlequin (16 Août 2010)

Boursin !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2010)

Nan mais regardez-moi un peu ce pauv' 'tit fil à l'abandon où qu'y'a pu personne qui vient voter oui avec de la joie dans le coeur... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2010)

*NE LE LAISSEZ-PAS TOMBER, IL EST SI FRAGILE !

VOTEZ ! 
*​


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2010)

Déjà voté :rose:


----------



## kisbizz (19 Août 2010)

normal , là l'été est finie (ou presque) , on rentre dans l'automne ....




au fait il  y a quoi de prévu comme animations pour cet automne ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> au fait il  y a quoi de prévu comme animations pour cet automne ?



[roulements de tambour] Elles sont en développement©


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> [roulements de tambour] Elles sont en développement©



Au vu de tes productions habituelles, ça laisse supposer une certaine qualité et de bons fendages de gueule...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2010)

Mais, mais mais... Ben alors ? Même plus un bon beef-nose pour tenter de faire baisser le score de ce vieux Tonton PATOCH' ?...  :mouais:


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

MODE TROLL ON :

c'est d'la murde ce sujet 

MODE TROLL OFF


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> MODE TROLL ON :
> 
> c'est d'la murde ce sujet
> 
> MODE TROLL OFF


Ne viens pas te plaindre qu'"on" te "poursuive", après... 
Vu que tu relances... 
Ça te manque de te faire "bousculer" ?!... 
J'dis ça, c'est pour toi, hein !...


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ne viens pas te plaindre qu'"on" te "poursuive", après...
> Vu que tu relances...
> Ça te manque de te faire "bousculer" ?!...
> J'dis ça, c'est pour toi, hein !...


Ouais, je cherche. Car la j'me fais chier.


----------



## boodou (28 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ouais, je cherche. Car la j'me fais chier.



Et donc quand tu te fais chier, tu fais chier les autres ? 
De là à s'emmerder, il n'y a qu'un poil


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Et donc quand tu te fais chier, tu fais chier les autres ?
> De là à s'emmerder, il n'y a qu'un poil


Ouais, des fois ça me prends comme une envie de poser un paquet.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2010)

Tiens... Il est rentré de vacances, tronche de zob ?... :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2010)

/ignore et çà va bcp mieux après


----------



## kisbizz (29 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... Il est rentré de vacances, tronche de zob ?... :sleep:





les écoles commencent a ouvrir leur portes , donc .....terminé les vacances  !!! 


 les bikinis aussi sont rentré dans leur placards  ... dis , mon bon vieux très cher tonton tu ne prévois rien avec parapluie et imperméable ?


:love:


----------



## iMacounet (30 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... Il est rentré de vacances, tronche de zob ?... :sleep:


Ouais, ça fait déja une bonne semaine, et je vois que je t'ai manqué. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /ignore et çà va bcp mieux après



Effectivement.


----------



## naas (30 Août 2010)

A titre personnel, je trouve le silence de la direction envers notre camarade patoch, équivalent à une déclaration de guerre, en effet camarade, la direction depuis des mois et des mois se moque des posteurs, son silence est une posture outragente et ne trompe personne.
c'est un imposture, c'est sûr.
Il est temps d'agir et de rejoindre la démarche courageuse et roique de notre camarade patoch.

Et ce n'est que sous la bannière de la cgt (corsica gentlemen team ) que nous ferons plier le patronat.
caaaammmaraaaaaaaade à bas les gras du noir et les rouges!!!


_mince ça déconne ça comme phrase _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> A titre personnel, je trouve le silence de la direction envers notre camarade patoch, équivalent à une déclaration de guerre...



Heuuuuuu làààààààà, biquet ! Sache qu'un mépris princier face à ces cuistres reste la meilleure attitude à adopter...   :style:


Regarde, je et "on" aurait pu créer quelques pseudos bidons pour infléchir les résultats de ce sondage, et bien tel n'a pas été le cas, alors que je ne présumerais pas de la même loyauté dans le parti de l'opposition...
Mais les résultats continuent à parler d'eux mêmes, quand bien même nous sommes dans une période bien calme : Une majorité de gens est en faveur du fait que je récupère la possibilité d'exprimer en privé mes sentiments, qui valent certes ce qu'ils valent, j'en suis pleinement conscient, sur les interventions toujours ô combien passionnantes de mes petits camarades posteurs.
Là où je m'attendais à mieux, c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu d'autres initiatives personnelles visant à ouvrir des fils similaires pour exprimer la même revendication...
Pourquoi ?... Je n'en sais rien.
Grug semblait vouloir impulser, en début de saison, une vague d'ouverture de sujets... Que reste-t-il de ce v&#339;ux d'une grande piété ?
Certes, même notre DocEvil à nous est sorti de sa réserve que nous comprenons fort bien pour nous pondre un petit quelque chose...
Mais à l'heure où nous pourrions commencer à faire une bilan, à la manière des syndicats hôteliers, de la saison estivale ; combien de fils ont vu le jour qui ont pu vous arracher un petit sourire au minimum quotidien ? Où êtes vous allé poster avec un sentiment qui pourrait un tant soit peu s'apparenter à du plaisir ?...
et...
et...
Et combien de fois avez-vous eu envie de bouler rouge du beef-nose ?!!!?


:style:


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2010)

...à voté !!!! ..et devine !



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et combien de fois avez-vous eu envie de bouler rouge du beef-nose ?!!!?
> :style:



.....ben là ya juste une 1/2 heure !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et combien de fois avez-vous eu envie de bouler rouge du beef-nose ?!!!?
> :style:



Si peu, si peu


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2010)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


>



Ah, enfin ! Y'en a au moins un qui a fini par percuter... 


iMacounet a dit:


> ... je vois que je t'ai manqué. :love:



Non, du tout... Mon piercing au gland s'agitant à intervalle régulier, ça calme la sensation de manque :style:
L'acupuncture, ça fonctionne pas trop mal, finalement...


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah, enfin ! Y'en a au moins un qui a fini par percuter...


Grenaaaaaaaaaaade :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2010)

Allez allez allez ! Ouvrez d'autres fil de revendications sur ce sujet passionnant :style:


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Allez allez allez ! Ouvrez d'autres fil de revendications sur ce sujet passionnant :style:


 

Laisse moi l'temps


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2010)

Poil au dents...


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Laisse moi l'temps


ne sois pas pressé, ton temps arrivera


----------



## Lila (3 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Allez allez allez ! Ouvrez d'autres fil de revendications sur ce sujet passionnant :style:



demande et tu seras comblé, mais très comblé....


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2010)

la révolution est en marche :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> la révolution est en marche :style:


En même temps, au bout de 3 mois, Il était temps... 
Y'a vraiment des coups de boule qui se perdent... :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2010)

T'as déjà vu une révolution qui commence en même temps que les vacances ?


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as déjà vu une révolution qui commence en même temps que les vacances ?


le Topless ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

Bon, les guignols, faudrait peut être pas oublier que le fil d'origine, c'est celui-là...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Septembre 2010)

Gloire t'en soit rendue


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

D'ailleurs, n'oubliez pas de noter ces discussions passionnantes pour donner plus de poids à votre motivation et votre intérêt...
Perso, j'ai mis une seule * (Très mauvaise) à celles de Hall et Nephou :style:


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2010)

Un coup de rouge pour fêter ça ? 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> D'ailleurs, n'oubliez pas de noter ces discussions passionnantes pour donner plus de poids à votre motivation et votre intérêt...


already done :style:



> Perso, j'ai mis une seule * (Très mauvaise) à celles de Hall et Nephou :style:


qui ?


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2010)

A noté !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

Merci merci merci... Je vois que vous avez noté avec justesse et impartialité... :style:


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Merci merci merci... Je vois que vous avez noté avec justesse et impartialité... :style:


J'ai écouté mon coeur :love:


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2010)




----------



## gKatarn (5 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> qui ?



Kate ? 



/edit : Titi, çà va se voir


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et combien de fois avez-vous eu envie de bouler rouge du beef-nose ?!!!?
> 
> 
> :style:




Le beef-nose gambade nonchalamment dans les vertes prairies du Bar en quête de nourriture bidonnantes. Son humour pété-des-airs en poche, il s'accoude au comptoir et se mélange aux anciens. En quelques posts il devient une proie. Non pas qu'il soit chétif, handicapé et de couleur à la fois, non, juste qu'il n'a pas le même sens du bon mot. Quelques posts plus tard, repu des cassoulet, choucroute et autres bons mets des anciens, le beef-nose s'en va paître ailleurs​



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Au vu de tes productions habituelles, ça laisse supposer une certaine qualité et de bons fendages de gueule...




Cadeau


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2010)

Tiens... La période estivale est en train de s'évanouir, telle une marquise corsetée trop serré, mais il ne faudrait peut être pas oublier de continuer à alimenter l'urne...


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2010)

Aahh !...
Le bourrage des urnes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Aahh !...
> Le bourrage des urnes...



Je te prierai de ne pas tenter de pascalsoixantedissetifier ce fil !


----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2010)

*C'EST L'ANNIVERSAIRE D'ONC' PATOCH AUJOURD'HUI !
POURRIEZ FAIRE UN GESTE, ENFIN QUOI MURDE !*​


----------

